# pictures of pictures



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The quality won't be great because these are photos I took of professional portraits we had done on the dogs about a year ago. They are on top of their crates. I love them, each really captures the spirit of the dog! Toby dog is first, then Tiny girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The photographer did a great job, but then again he had excellent subjects.:

Honestly, I love the portraits and of course think Toby and Tiny are two of the best looking seniors around. I just love the graying faces so much.:smooch:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your pictures really look good. Toby and Tiny are beautiful, I should have professional pictures of my gang. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are lovely! 

I don't think mine bunch would sit still for their photo until they are seniors, I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are lovely - both the pictures and Toby and Tiny. 
I have a portrait of my King that I will always treasure - it hangs in the front hall directly opposite of the door...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We didn't groom them or anything for the portraits, just wanted a real picture of what they look like every day. He really captured their souls in the photos!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Both Tiny and toby look so happy in their portraits. They are both just grinning so big. It makes me want to hug them both!
You'll have to do it for me.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> The photographer did a great job, but then again he had excellent subjects.:


 Ditto!

Those are so great! Toby and Tiny both put a huge smile on my face


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Got to love those sugar faces. They sure know how to cheese it for the camera!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby looks like he is about to jump out of the portrait! I love their faces--you have some great portraits of them!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures, and really capture the spirit of each dog! I love them, and am determined now to get a real, professional photo of my boy. Senior goldens have so much soul and character that really show in their photos.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I think everyone with the seniors should make a commitment to have the portraits done NOW. Not something you should put off. Some day we will each be very, very glad we have that picture.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful goldens. I just love their expression. Something to treasure for ever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I agree they are treasures!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your photographer did a wonderful job capturing who those lovely pups are, and yes, you will treasure them one day. Hopefully, not anytime soon!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great portraits of your beautiful goldens.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are wonderful portraits, Barb!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb those are WONDERFUL!!!

I had always wanted to have formal pictures done of my girls when Shadow was getting old. I never did. When Max was dx with osteosarcoma, we contacted an agility photographer and had a sitting done. We were NOT going to mess up again. Then I had two other opportunities for fabulous pictures of Max. I can't imagine WHAT I would do without those pictures now. They are what is holding me together. 

I hope it is a long time before you realize the TRUE value of those pictures. 

Ann


----------

